# You guys were right...



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 28, 2014)

As bad as I hate to admit it, anyways.

Bar clamps suck for pen presses. I thought they worked out pretty good, but in another thread, someone suggested using the lathe to press them together. I didn't exactly do it the way they suggested, but it worked, so I'm happy. This kit went together the easiest of any kit I've assembled, and there was no sideways movement, which causes the internal threads in the cap to snap off sometimes, which was awesome. 

So, whoever suggested this, thanks! I wish I could find the thread. Maybe it was @duncsuss?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 28, 2014)

It could have been me -- I know I've written about it (e.g. here Ink Problems and here Bolt Action Bullet Pens) but I didn't dream up the idea myself.

Whatever makes it easier to get things right, right?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 28, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> I know I've written about it (e.g. here Ink Problems...


Yep, that's where it was. Thanks again. Whether or not you came up with it, you did suggest it.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 28, 2014)

I have a set of these- I love them.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKPRMAG.html


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 28, 2014)

I may look at something like that... but the scrap pieces of hedge seem to work pretty well. Of course, I thought the bar clamp worked well until I tried this ... haha


I put all these together in the time it took me to put one together before.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 28, 2014)

I should also add that I finally tried turning between centers, as @rdabpenman has suggested to several people on the board. I did it a lot different than most, I'm sure. I used my jacobs chuck with a star head bit that had just the right taper to fit my bushings, and my 60' live center. I had no issues with being out of round on my blanks. I did realize that I've caused my bushings to be out of round by cutting in to them while turning, so I'm going to have to get some replacements. But, I'm officially converted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 29, 2014)

I use my drill press.
Works great for me.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/1-PenAssemblyPressCustom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/2-PenAssemblyPressCustom.jpg


----------

